# Eufala crappie report



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

The fish are not shallow. They have moved deep or have lockjaw. I caught 1 all morning.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

aint holding your mouth open correctly then.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Keep poking around. It's a big lake, but you will find them.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Try a shallow east bank between 2 and 5


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Did better this afternoon. I caught 6 and my buddy 1. He used minnows and I used a jig tipped with a minnow. 38 in the morning so it will be another tough day. The fish have left the shallows waiting for warmer weather.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Fishing before 2 may be a wasted effort. Seriously. Try the shallow spots in the warmth of the day. Eggs are like Christmas, they coming, no matter what


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Friend of mine - caught from Eufala today. He said the wind was rough


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Woke up to frost and 30 degrees. I sure would like to know what area your friend fished. Every boat we talked to was having the same result as us.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> Woke up to frost and 30 degrees. I sure would like to know what area your friend fished. Every boat we talked to was having the same result as us.




Sorry - he ain’t that gooda friend. Sure he was spider rigging


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

We are not going back until this afternoon. Supposed to warm up to mid 50's. The guy in the picture must have fished brush in deeper water. Where we were they had left the shallow water. Spots where my buddy has caught them in the past.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

one better than none IMHO, and you went.
good luck & catch 'em up.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Left camp about 12 and fished until 4. I caught 1. No one else we talked to had any luck at all and most of them are better fishermen than we are. Even the bass weren't cooperating. I am calling BS on the picture. The cold weather and the wind have been brutal.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Easy there B.B. calling my pic and report BS - I was just trying to show you they were there and being caught.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I apologize for the comment Tryn. Whoever it was that caught that many are much better at crappie fishing than I am.


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Now that is how a post should be done,2 grown men talk it out un like the BB gun thread.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

billyb said:


> I apologize for the comment Tryn. Whoever it was that caught that many are much better at crappie fishing than I am.




He’s good but fished there a couple times a week since before he was born. He knows the lake and the fish. Told me he and his partner have caught over 200 since feb 28. Shallow last week and 3-6’ this week - he told me even in the cold weather that they were staying in the shallows but not biting till the water hit around 66 in the afternoon. 
Knowing a lake is key. I (quietly) caught 14 last Saturday afternoon at my place and the other 4 boats I saw had no more than 2. It just takes time to learn a place


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Woke up to 28 degrees and a thick frost so we are packed up and about to head home. Had fun even though we didn't catch many fish.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I’m thinking the weather messed it up for you. Next couple weeks should be good there


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Blue bird skies, high pressure sitting right on top of the southeast last few days...poor fishing.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Come on home BillyB and gravitate to your mullet hole. Still very slow bite but i got 11 this afternoon. Took me 2 1/2 hours. That's better than 2 I got a few days ago.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

My daughter got a German shepherd puppy and it won't stay put so the wife wanted a new fence to keep it in the back yard. So far I have spent about $500 and 2 weekends. Still have much more to do. All for a dog who doesn't belong to me.

As far as I know no one has been to Milton so no bait equals no mullet. Might go next month.


----------



## Whompuscat (Mar 11, 2009)

I have a friend that went over this morning for a few days with his two sons, expecting a report in a couple of days. I have two brothers that only fish for bream and they really like the lake.


----------

